# Util turn ons



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Who else hates sitting on the phone calling in utility turn ons? As if the low trip fee isn't bad enough, dealing with electric company's customer service to schedule services to be turned on in a banks name just adds to the pain. Generally they are friendly, but still a painful process sometimes. "Could you please repeat that 10 digit loan number or 9 digit tax id number again please?"


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

No can do here. Bank has to call it in WITH a $300 deposit...................


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I get the "You are authorized to pay up to $1500 in past due bills". Luckily I haven't run into that yet. Really, am I supposed to pay $1500 out of pocket in past due bills to make my $20 trip fee(SG) when they pay 6 weeks later?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I get the "You are authorized to pay up to $1500 in past due bills". Luckily I haven't run into that yet. Really, am I supposed to pay $1500 out of pocket in past due bills to make my $20 trip fee(SG) when they pay 6 weeks later?


Ask a broker view that chit works........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I get the "You are authorized to pay up to $1500 in past due bills". Luckily I haven't run into that yet. Really, am I supposed to pay $1500 out of pocket in past due bills to make my $20 trip fee(SG) when they pay 6 weeks later?


 
Then Safeguard notifes you that the $1500 is above the industry standard and pays you $800. :thumbsup:

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> No can do here. Bank has to call it in WITH a $300 deposit...................


Same here as they sometimes have to clear the unpaid balance.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

don't do util turn ons. always state that the bank has to contact the util company direct. even if that might not be the entire truth. Because of the instruction on paying past due bill, and low trip fee.

If I WAS (and I wouldn't) going to pay a past due bill of $500.00, and wait for up to 6 weeks to be reimbursed, there would be a "finance charge" attached to that service.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> don't do util turn ons. always state that the bank has to contact the util company direct. even if that might not be the entire truth. Because of the instruction on paying past due bill, and low trip fee.
> 
> If I WAS (and I wouldn't) going to pay a past due bill of $500.00, and wait for up to 6 weeks to be reimbursed, there would be a "finance charge" attached to that service.


Five Bros is famous for that... Now what is the difference they call from there Michigan office, after they have googled the local utility, cause all they get from me is same as ya'll have mentioned earlier..."Utility Company must hear from Property Owner".


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

All of the utility companies I've ran into the last couple years say that the utility transfer MUST come from a bank official. With signed name, printed name and bank job title!

Other wise.......... in the words of Gordan Ramsay...... "piss off".

And there is no damn way I'm paying up to $1500 in past due for these guys.
Aint happening.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never had to pay any back payments, but I can turn it on in the banks name. For just electric I don't need to be present, and for one company do not even need to be present for gas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> don't do util turn ons. always state that the bank has to contact the util company direct. even if that might not be the entire truth. Because of the instruction on paying past due bill, and low trip fee.
> 
> I do the same:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

In 2010 we averaged over 400 utility turn ons in the Midwest per month. We were paid $40.00 PER utility (gas, elect and sometimes water). We had the bank acct numbers (still have them too for some of the major banks and we paid ALL the backdue invoices and the reconnect fees out of these accts. We did 80% of our connects between midnight and 3am since the service centers were open 24/7. Got to know all the Night Staff and we could roll since they were familiar with us and we were familiar with them. 

This was not a bad gig.....till some oversea company (you get it...India) bid to do all these utility transfers for $8.00 per activation.

This new company couldn't schedule times correctly, couldn't get the utility company to show up!, didn't know the difference between gas or elect, they couldn't figure out why the gas furnace couldn't run without elect (duhhh its a gas furnace all you need is gas!...heard that one 50 times) and all the crews quit doing the "meet and greet" with the utility company for less than $250/4 hour wait since nothing ever got done!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Gotta love the 5 hour WINDOW.

We'll be there between 7-12 or 1-6...pffft! 

It was always worse when you'd show up exactly at the start of the "window" time frame and find Notice on the door to reschedule....pi$$ me off to no end.


----------

